# wrapping dry hay



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried wrapping dry Bermuda grass hay in a tube wrapper. I am thinking about trying it for additional storage for rolls to go to feed stores.


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

I know a few guys that have wrapped dry hay before with some limited success. For one thing do not skimp on the wrap if you do it, I am thinking at least 7 wraps. The guys that I know that have used less always have mold problems. They even seem to get mold problems sometimes when using more wraps. I would think you would want to make sure the bales go though their sweat first before wrapping, otherwise that moisture gets trapped under the wrap and could cause mold.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mncattle said:


> I know a few guys that have wrapped dry hay before with some limited success. For one thing do not skimp on the wrap if you do it, I am thinking at least 7 wraps. The guys that I know that have used less always have mold problems. They even seem to get mold problems sometimes when using more wraps. I would think you would want to make sure the bales go though their sweat first before wrapping, otherwise that moisture gets trapped under the wrap and could cause mold.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mncattle said:


> I know a few guys that have wrapped dry hay before with some limited success. For one thing do not skimp on the wrap if you do it, I am thinking at least 7 wraps. The guys that I know that have used less always have mold problems. They even seem to get mold problems sometimes when using more wraps. I would think you would want to make sure the bales go though their sweat first before wrapping, otherwise that moisture gets trapped under the wrap and could cause mold.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My thinking is if I was ever to wrap dry hay I'd let it sit in the barn for a month to sweat clear out before wrapping.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> mlappin said:
> 
> 
> > My thinking is if I was ever to wrap dry hay I'd let it sit in the barn for a month to sweat clear out before wrapping.


I was wondering how wrapping dry hay would work. Your suggestion makes sense.

It seems that wrapping a fresh bale would cause mold.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a friend that claims if you put less plastic on it like 3 wraps the hay can still breathe and will be fine. Just looking for someone with more experience before I drop 25k on a wrapper.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No offense but 25K would put up a fairly good sized tarp building.


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with Slowzuki on building a buiding before I would invest in the wrapper. I would definitly rent a wrapper first before buying one so you can try it out. I am pretty sure all 3 wraps would do for you is very moldy hay. You are going to end up with some holes in the wrap when you are only wrapping 3 times. You want to keep the moisture out and I think you tend to get some rain in Florida. If 3 wraps let the hay breath what is stopping mositure from getting in?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

We've been wrapping some dry hay for my mother's horse for 3 years now with good results. Make sure its dry. We don't wrap the same day we bale for dry wrap. Same 2 layers that we use for silage hay. Its cheaper to wrap and store outside around here. Especially since none of our buildings are made for round bales and we don't pay property tax for wrapped bales rather than putting up any form of building.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

We only do individual wrap not tubes.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a 70X100 barn now but about 1000 rolls is all it will hold. My thinking with the wrapper is I can wrap in the field and save having to haul it to the barn 10 miles away. Plus a barn to hold 2-3k rolls would be huge. There are not any wrappers aroung here to rent. The dairies are the only one to use them. I do have an offer to borrow there's to try my idea but a I am weeks away from cutting any hay.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you feeding out or selling from field to customers? What are you going to do with the old wrap? I've thought of it too as you can get some old cheap tube wrappers for about 5000$ around here but the plastic is fairly pricy. We don't pay tax on tarp sheds here and they seem to last about 10-15 years. I think it worked out to 500$ a year for plastic vs 5000$ tarp building for the quantities we want to store. Still using old barn for now but will have to pull trigger soon.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I am selling all of my stored hay. My cows get to eat the hay that is not marketable. I like the idea of not having all of my hay in one spot on case of a fire. Most of the fabric buildings I have priced have been close to the price of a metal building. My friend at the dairy claims at 3 wraps my plastic cost would be close to $1.50 a roll. I don't know if you can put up a barn big enough to possibly hold everything for 25k plus the $1.50/roll. The old plastic would have to be burnt.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check out the air barn at gfc manufacturing.....think ima get one of those....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I hear some guys are useing inoculant on the dry hay then wrapping it.The inoculant depletes the oxygen there for decreasing chance of mold.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I know there is some difference of opinion on this, but I would put low rate of prop acid on this hay at baling . Not sure about very dry hay but hay around 25% will keep and not ferment or mold if no oxgen is allowed to enter.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We feed 800 wrapped bales a year and store corn silage in agbags The plastic is a pain ! Here we are not allowed to burn it .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> We feed 800 wrapped bales a year and store corn silage in agbags The plastic is a pain ! Here we are not allowed to burn it .


Our net and plastic wrap goes right into the outdoor wood boiler, I paid for the stuff, might as well get a little heat from it as well. Supposedly they will take it in the recycle here, but you can't have any organic matter in the net and the plastic wrap just about has to be washed with a garden hose first....boiler is a lot easier.


----------

